# Berechnete Felder in T-SQL



## doc77 (3. März 2005)

hallo,
in access kann ich ganz einfach felder berechnen: spalte 3 = spalte 1 + spalte 2.

wie geht das in t-sql?

danke.
mfg
doc77


----------



## andi_g69 (6. März 2005)

Geht es um berechnete Felder in einer Tabelle? Dann geht das so:

 CREATE TABLE TestFormel (
 Wert1 Integer,
 Wert2 Integer,
 Wert3 As (Wert1 + Wert2)
 )

 Oder nur in einem Select? Mit Tabelle wie oben:
 SELECT Wert1 + Wert2 as Wert3 FROM TestFormel


----------

